# Dog ate sanitary pad- Now What?



## notamamayet

Well, there's not a whole lot more explanation that that... my idiot of a dog just ate an entire pad out of the garbage can. Took it into his crate and then proceeded to snarl and bite at me when I tried to take it from him (that's a whole nother issue I'll deal with later). 

As he's only 6lbs, I'm not really comfortable with most of the vomit inducing tactics. What are my concerns here, and any other (safe) ways I can make him throw up? I don't imagine the gel particles in those things are good for him.


----------



## Thracian

Call your vet. This could be a serious problem, especially for such a little guy.


----------



## Maliraptor

I will just add that it as not as uncommon as you would think, and almost EVERY vet has heard this story, or add in some tampons.

So as much as you'd like to hide under the rug, maybe, they shouldn't laugh.


----------



## 2malts4me

I agree, definitely call your vet ASAP!


----------



## Pai

First thing that came to my mind, is that the absorbant parts of the pad could swell up in his gut and cause blockage... I'd call a vet!


----------



## blackrose

Rose did that the other day as well (she snitched it out of the trash overnight), only she is a 60 pound dog...I'd be concerned if it was a 6lb dog. Rose ended up vomiting it up all by herself. 

I agree, call a vet.


----------



## mostlymutts

Happened at my house too. Except I caught the bugger before he could do any real damage.


----------



## lovemygreys

Call your vet. A 6 lb dog is pretty small...how could he even eat it all??? Anyway...the only method I use to make a dog vomit is a bit of hydrogen peroxide. HOWEVER, you never want to induce vomiting when choking may be a hazard. In a 6 lb dog and you don't know how big the chunks were he swallowed, I would NOT NOT NOT NOT induce vomiting at home. Call your vet!


----------



## bambee

Don't induce vomiting on your own. Call your vet. Some dogs just let the bad stuff out after a few hours.But I would strongly suggest that you contact your vet right away.


----------



## hsieh

maybe put Vaseline on his tongue. it will act as a laxative. you could try mineral oil but i don't know how you will get him to drink it. of course i would see the vet.


----------



## jsawvel

I would monitor his bowel movements and also check to see what sanitary napkins are made of to make sure there is nothing toxic in them.


----------

